# My "New" Altamira 1.0



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

Well, I was not really ready to pull the trigger on another bike yet as I already have my race-ready bike, a VeloVie, and my training bike, a Wilier, good to go. However, a promotional coupon went our recently for 20% off on anything in stock from an online retailer. Additionally, they just so happened to be selling their 2012 demo bikes at steep discounts. So, I picked up the lightly used 2012 Fuji Altamira 1.0 (Dura-Ace) at 15.4 lbs for $1919 to the door, free shipping, no tax. The retail was $5071.99. 

The bike arrived today. It does look pretty damn cool. I will post back with pics and ride reports over the next week.


----------



## fcaw11 (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome! What size did you purchase?


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

I went smaller in size and bought the 47. This is a lot smaller bike than I usually ride, but I think it may work out well for me. Looking forward to putting in a lot of miles this three-day weekend.

p.s. For anyone else considering Fuji, please do yourself a big favor and check out Bikewagon.com. They have exceptional prices, and they have even better service. It's win/win, and these Fuji's are top notch. It's a shame that more people don't ride them.


----------



## fcaw11 (Mar 1, 2012)

The TT is long compared to other bikes this size. How's the fit? How tall are you? I'm thinking the Gran Fondo may fit me better.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

fcaw11 said:


> The TT is long compared to other bikes this size. How's the fit? How tall are you? I'm thinking the Gran Fondo may fit me better.


I am 5'7". I thought the Gran Fondo might fit me better as well, but now I'm happy I went with the Altamira instead. I put on 160 miles this weekend, and came back noticeably more comfortable than I was used to on my other rig, a bike that I thought had fit me pretty well.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok, I have a little more time while I now procrastinate finishing a web project for a client...

I am absolutely jazzed with this happy accident. I actually ordered a Gran Fondo because I wanted an all-day ride that wouldn't chew me up over 100 miles on a Saturday, and I was keeping my VeloVie as a race-only bike. However, I ordered on-line, and they shipped me the wrong bike... the Altamira.

My first thought is that I like the black/white paint scheme more than the yellow/black, but I quickly got used to it. Why it ended up a "happy" accident is because the Altamira far exceeded my expectations. Not only is the fit spot on, and I likely would have been cramped on the Gran Fondo, but it's .75 lighter, and the bike descends like nothing I've ever owned. Handling wise, it is night and day between my VeloVie and the Altamira. 

Additionally, after my 160 mile weekend, I have never felt more fresh. I have always found this whole "fresh" argument a little strange because it seems like "a bike is a bike", but apparently I've just been riding the wrong bike for the last 12 years. It is amazing, the difference. And speed wise, I had energy at mile 90 that I never had before. Was it just an exceptional day for me? Probably. But for a first ride, I am impressed. So impressed that my former race bike is now my everyday trainer, and the Altamira is now my Saturday and race bike. 

I always admired Fuji from afar, but I never dreamed that that was the bike I'd go for. When the sale came though, I jumped, and it is definitely a happy accident. If anyone is debating whether they might not be happy on a higher end Fuji, don't fret it. I have ridden so many high end bike over the years (Giants, IRD, Wilier, Ciocc, Specialized, VeloVie), and this is now the best bike I've ever owned as far as a perfect combination of speed, fit, and comfort.


----------



## fcaw11 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the review & advice. I'm 162cm, so I the long TT probably wouldn't have fit me very well.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

fcaw11 said:


> Thanks for the review & advice. I'm 162cm, so I the long TT probably wouldn't have fit me very well.


The TT would have probably been a little long for you. However, I bet the Gran Fondo would be close to ideal. They still have this ride available in your size: 

2012 Fuji Gran Fondo 1.0 Road Bike 47cm Carbon/Gray Demoed - Road Bikes - Complete Bikes - Shop by Item - Bikewagon

It is perfect for your height I think.


----------

